# Ariens compact 24 rattling, clapping, banging,



## i-snow (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey guys

I just bought a new Compact 24 from an authorized dealer

This compact 24 is to replace my very old 5HP ariens from 1980s which is still running.

Here's the problem:

Rattling, clapping, hitting, banging i don't know which verb is best to describe the sound.. It just sound like a piece of something hits rapidly another part of the body when the engine is on idle and the whole body vibrate.

In other words, my new Ariens makes very loud strange random rattling noise when it's on idle.

At first i though it was the plastic shovel tool attached in the front. So i removed that plastic shovel. but the sound was still present maybe a little less noticeable without the plastic shovel tool but definitely there. 

The noise is like some sort of plastic or metal vibration clapping randomly somewhere on the body.

Maybe it is normal. Since i have not tried any other Ariens in 10 years i presume they all do that now.. but its rather very annoying and very loud.

I personally find the new Compact 24 to be louder than my old 5HP Ariens.
especially when it rattle.

The tac-tac-tac random rattle noise doesn't seem to be caused by the auger since it happens when the engine is idling.

Could it simply be the chute hitting the body because of the vibration ?

I know its difficult to judge without seeing it. I did an extensive search on youtube but i can't find any compact24 demoing the problem that i have.

Anyhow, how loud should the compact 24 be compared to other Ariens ?
is it much louder than the compact 22, or the deluxe 24...

Is the compact 24 louder than the Toro 724 ?

If this is normal, then i'll be very disappointed. I though new Ariens were quieter than old ones.

Since its new, i might be able to return it.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

It should be quieter. Noise comes from the engine and the new OHV engines are much quieter and smoother than the old flat heads. Something must be loose on there.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

It's possible that the auger bucket is just touching the floor and causing the rattle. Lift the front of the machine a little by pressing down on the handlebars and see if it stops. Another thing to try; slowly engage the auger clutch and see if it changes pitch or gets quieter. Try the same thing with the trans engagement. Finally, start going over the entire machine in a systematic way and check every nut, bolt and screw for proper torque.


----------



## i-snow (Nov 16, 2014)

i don't have the snowblower in front of me...

but it sounds like some plastic or metal part is hitting the body ... the noise is not constant.. sometime it stop for 2 seconds and it just does it again for 2 second... 

i really though it was the plastic shovel..

So my question is this... should we hear the plastic shovel tool hitting the bucket when the engine runs idle ??

What else can vibrate ???

by the way, blower is still very new and the engine didnt break in yet.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if you just bought it take it back and let the dealer fix it, its under warrenty


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Just thinking maybe idle is set a tad low which would make the engine vibrate more. You can adjust the idle speed slightly higher or until the sound is better by turning the screw where the throttle tab goes against when idle or the dealer will probably do the same in 10 seconds.


----------



## Locallawncare (Dec 25, 2013)

I had a Ariens 624e which is the compact 24" but about 5 years old, the crank for the chute rotation would sometimes rattle, I think it was from the rod that goes into that black plastic gear box thingy that turns the chute, try holding that box while idling and see if it stops or hold the crank rod, I'm sure you will figure it out, and a low idle can cause all kinds of funky vibrations.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I wonder if he got this taken care of? He seems to have disappeared.


----------



## i-snow (Nov 16, 2014)

Still alive...

Yea, i beleive they fixed..i think they did...

But i'm gona test a little bit more this weekend.

They said on the phone that it was related to the clutch cable adjustment or something.

But i still find the compact24 kinda noisy. way too noisy for a 7am snowblowing...

Looks cool in my garage though...


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

i-snow said:


> Still alive...
> 
> Yea, i beleive they fixed..i think they did...
> 
> ...


 THAT'S all that counts.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

i-snow said:


> But i still find the compact24 kinda noisy. way too noisy for a 7am snowblowing...


Your neighbors won't complain if you do their drive ways first.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> if you just bought it take it back and let the dealer fix it, its under warrenty


Don't take it back........RUN BACK


----------

